# Is it worth updating 5D2 to 2.1.1 firmware?



## Narcolepsy (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a new 5D2 which has 2.0.9 firmware. My MacBook has OsX 10.7.2 on it - so EOS Utility doesn't work. Is it worth me buying an external compact flash reader solely to update to 2.1.1?
(or is there another way to update without a CF reader?)
Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2012)

_Firmware version 2.1.1 incorporates the following fixes and improvements:

Fixes a phenomenon where shooting stops after capturing one image when in continuous shooting or the Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) continuous shooting setting.

Corrects misspellings in the menu screens displayed in Dutch language.
_
If you've run into the first issue, then it's probably worth getting a CF reader (makes for faster transfers, too, that don't use battery life).


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> _Firmware version 2.1.1 incorporates the following fixes and improvements:
> 
> Fixes a phenomenon where shooting stops after capturing one image when in continuous shooting or the Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) continuous shooting setting.
> 
> ...



Well, I, for one, was very distressed by the Dutch misspellings... :


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you should have a card reader period, but thats just me.

Also, you don't have a friend with a PC? None at work?

The update is not really worth your time, but it's good to know how to do one, and I always get this nagging feeling if I do not do the update.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you to everyone - I guess I'll buy a CF reader (those Dutch misspellings drive me mad ) ). They are pretty cheap.
(Not sure I trust the PCs at work.... I wish Canon would update its software for OsX 10.7)


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 2, 2012)

I updated my camera and it still works.

It was easier than I thought once I emptied a CF card.


----------



## branden (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know why the EOS Utility still doesn't work in the new MacOS ... I previously had VMWare Fusion running an XP install on the Mac though, and I've found that works for using the EOS Utility on the MacBook Pro.


----------



## tron (Jan 5, 2012)

FYI, camera works fine with 2.1.1 firmware. I didn't notice any strange behavior ...


----------



## xROELOFx (Jan 5, 2012)

gelukkig was ik niet de enige die helemaal gek werd van die Nederlandse taalfouten...
nah, i prefer english


----------



## gabriele (Jan 9, 2012)

I had some problems before updating to the newest firmware, not it seems ok.
In any case I see no point in not using a card reader, I mean you spent thousands euros on a camera and lenses I suppose, I don't think 10 bucks would be ruining your bank account.
Beside this using a memory card reader is so much better than direct downloading from the camera for several reasons:

- You won't use any battery.
- It's way faster.
- You can keep using your camera with another memory card while downloading the pictures.
- And last but not least...yes you can store other kind of files in the CF...firmware files included.


----------



## marekjoz (Jan 9, 2012)

Magic Lantern Unified beta for 5d2 works on 2.1.1. Pretty cool stuff, even as beta.


----------

